# Wiltshire show.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy had a super day at the show today gaining his 5th Imp cert to now give him the Imperial title, B.O.B. went to the stunning Fire and Ice , well done to all who were at this show............Chris.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Well done raggs and ozzy, he is truly a gorgeous cat x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great result Chris :thumbup: Well done to Ozzy and of course to you and Sue for all the hard work in getting him to look so fabulous :thumbup1:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done Ozzy!!!! He certainly looks like he's taking it all in his stride :biggrin:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Handsome as ever!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done Imperial Ozzy


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Huge congrats!!

My neuter lad Amazolou The New Schmoo also gained his 5th Imperial today and was also BOV British Neuter so celebrations here too :thumbup1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Woohoo for the Schmooooooo!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Well done Chris, Sue & Ozzy he is looking as stunning as ever


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Well done Ozzy ,you gorgeous thing, _


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well done ozzy..:thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Very well done to Ozzy and Schmoo! :thumbup1:


----------

